# My Own Colored Pencil Drawing of "Deer"



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw a few colored pencil drawings out here and I thought of posting my own drawing. It's a drawing of a Deer I made a long time ago. However, I am learning that this medium is a also quite good and thus posting it here. Any comments, critiques, suggestions, etc are welcome!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats really nice! I love colored pencils. Never thought I would say that. You should do more!


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

chanda95 said:


> Thats really nice! I love colored pencils. Never thought I would say that. You should do more!


Thank you Chanda! I also never thought that the pencil colors would be that good.

My perspective is changing as I am learning new things everyday!!!


----------

